# [subversion]svn depuis un système chrooté ??

## gglaboussole

Le sujet sur les WM m'a donné envie de tester enlightenment sur mon eeepc.

Je construit mes paquets pour l'eeepc depuis mon ordinateur de bureau sur lequel j'ai chroot 32 bits adapté à mon eeepc.

Toute invocation de la commande svn, que ce soit à la main ou à partir de layman -a provoque inévitablement une erreur de segmentation.

J'ai essayé de ruser, et de passer par l'overlay  niifaq  qui est "git" et pas subversion, cela règle le problème du layman -a,  mais lors de l'installation des paquets d'enlightenment il est fait appel à svn et donc ça foire...

Sur le système "hôte" pas de soucis, j'utilise subversion sans problème, et layman et subversion ont les mêmes USE dans les 2 environnements...

Sur l'eeepc qui a les mêmes  binaires(puisque  compilés par le chroot)  svn marche très bien, je peux faire un layman -a des autres ovrelays enlightenment, lancé svn à la main pas de soucis... mais je ne souhaite pas compiler avec lui...

Un problème de droit du dossier  /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src ? pourtant "root" du système hote et "root" du sytème chrooté sont bien les mêmes utilisateurs?

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/imlib2-9999 from enlightenment-niifaq

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-libs/imlib2-9999

 * REPO: enlightenment-niifaq

 * USE:  X bzip2 elibc_glibc gif jpeg kernel_linux mmx mp3 nls png tiff userland_GNU x86 zlib

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk//imlib2

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/imlib2-9999/temp/environment: line 3108:  6501 Erreur de segmentation  ${ESVN_FETCH_CMD} ${options} "${repo_uri}"

 * ERROR: media-libs/imlib2-9999 failed:

 *   subversion: can't fetch to /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/enlightenment/trunk//imlib2 from http://svn.enlightenment.org/svn/e/trunk//imlib2.

```

tandis que dans les log de mon système hôte une lib de glibc se plaint :

```

Jun  9 13:37:26 laboussole kernel: svn[6501]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f774ad2c

sp 00000000fff2ff78 error 4 in ld-2.11.2.so[f7739000+1c000]

```

----------

